# www.art-photos.ch



## cedrock (Sep 16, 2005)

please visit my new homepage and give me some critics about it:
www.art-photos.ch


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 22, 2005)

cedrock, you have some very stunning shots here - i do hope you can share them on the forum sometime! I have bookmarked your site.

I hope you don't mind me link one your photos here, I will remove this link if you'd like. - but i love this one called "Mystic Speech":







You are very talented and I hope you can share some of your knowledge on this forum.


----------

